# Selling Snails ......oder Here ! !



## Growers (Apr 5, 2012)

We are suppliers of Quality Snails around the World.We are specialized in growing snails with unique Qualities.Our snails are in Good Health and are use for several purposes but mostly medical.We offer delivery within 48 hours and price of the snail depend on each kind.

contact e-mail ; [email protected] 

Contact phone number +23774262014.

Our aim is to satify every client.



assassin snails 
Achatina achatina
Achatina albopicta
Achatna Balteata
Achatina fulica
Achatina marginata
Nerite snail
Gaint African Snails
Ramshorn Snails
Mystery snails

Contact ; [email protected]


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Might want to go check out being a Sponsor before you try selling items. Just a thought.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

P.M has been sent to seller


----------

